# Beef prices



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Trying to purchase part of a beef with someone. What is the going price per pound ? I understand the different types of beef and what their feed maybe but there seems to a fairly large discrepancy with prices . Would like to know what you think a reasonable cut and wrapped price per pound is.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Call Carson's Meat in American Fork/Lehi. Their prices will tell you what is fair and it is just a phone call. As you said, there is a big difference in what the animal is-- between a jersey steer, a waygu and everything in between. (I see $3.50-$7)


----------

